# Lawn Boy engine surges



## jimyard (May 1, 2006)

I have a three year old 2 cycle lawn boy. It runs but it runs pooly. It begins to shut down and then starts up. I don't know what to call this condition. The mower actually quit altogether, and I took, the carbeurator apart, and replaced gaskets. When I put the pieces back together, i overtightened the screws, and then couldn't get a good seal on the two parts.

I drilled through the housing, and installed bolts and nuts so that I could tighten them tight. I put a sealant on the gasket, so that the seal would be complete. I don't notice any leaking, but the way the engine is running it sounds like it is getting an air leak in the gas supply system. The mixture is exactly 32:1, the fuel is fresh, and the engine starts after priming fairly quickly, but it runs normal then slow normal then slow then skips a slow down but it returns.

Any thoughts.

Jimyard


----------

